

In Mark Zuckerberg's world, lying is the only way to be yourself - bgruber
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/4/3437364/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-world-lying-only-way-yourself

======
randomchars
> "If someone can be completely encapsulated by a bunch of photos, links, and
> pokes, do you really want to be friends with them anyway?"

That about sums it up.

